

Harvard Medical School To Help Build Wikipedia for Medicine - alexwg
http://www.thecrimson.com/article.aspx?ref=523947

======
sysop073
"which will be edited by approved contributors selected through an internal
review process"

That's not a wiki, people keep co-opting that term. Wikis by nature are
editable by everyone. Sites that are editable by "approved contributors" have
been around since approximately forever, that's like saying my blog is a wiki
because I'm the approved contributor on it

------
Alex3917
"Faculty at Harvard Medical School will be contributing un-editable seed
content to the site. [...] Other academic institutions will be also
contributing to the Medpedia Project, [...] though all of the content that
they provide will be editable."

------
gunderson
Ooh, Harvard has just invented Knol for medicine.

